

5 Reasons Your Team Should Use Group Chat - xutopia
http://talkerapp.tumblr.com/post/379381811/5-reasons-to-use-group-chat

======
hcatlin
My company is spread out all over the world... so we use this as our main way
of talking to each other. Need to get down to writing some plugins though....

